# '74 Ranger 23 here, FL



## Brackish_Beard (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been a creeper for a few years but now that I'm on the boat full time I figure I better join the community. All the information gathered here has been invaluable, hope to return the favor.


----------



## Brackish_Beard (Jan 18, 2015)

If anyone in the Tampa Bay area wants a helping hand sailing or repairing, go ahead and message me. I'm green so any experience I can get (especially with repairs) is great.


----------



## Brackish_Beard (Jan 18, 2015)

Interested in naval battle reenactments, anybody been to some good ones?


----------



## Brackish_Beard (Jan 18, 2015)

If anybody is familiar with Rangers I'd like to hear about your experiences. From all the research I've done they appear to be really good, only issues seem to be leaky chain plates ( doesn't everyone?) and issues with the keel flexing and leaking.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

I have no experience with Rangers, very little with my own Mac25. We will be planning some trips to sail tampa bay and anclote river to anclote key in the future though. Is your boat up and running?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have quite a bit of experience with the Ranger 23. These are some of my favorite boats of this general size and this general period. These are boats which sail well in a broad range of wind speeds and points of sail. They are very fast for what they were. And they were quite well constructed, especially as compared to their competitors of that time. Gary Mull was an excellent designer, one of the best, and it's was one his best small designs. 

Jeff


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

We used to race against a Ranger 23 in our phrf Weds night races. damn if that boat didn't beat us several times even though our boat is a 27 footer. A large part of it was the sly old captain; but the rest was the ability of the boat. 
As you noted, the keel bolts may need looking into as the keel can flex.
Leaky chain plates is never a good thing (not that I don't have my own).


----------



## Sunphish (Nov 23, 2014)

I can remember lusting after Rangers and still keep my eye out for one on all the classifieds. Congrats on finding a great boat and being in a spectacular sailing location.

jim
sewalls point, fl


----------



## Brackish_Beard (Jan 18, 2015)

Not able to sail yet, I've had to gut the interior and the mast is unstepped. I'll be replacing the bulkheads in February, and then rewiring before I can step the mast again. In the meantime I get around with my 4hp Tohatsu

Sunphish, are you looking for a project boat? I know of a R29 for $500. The guy has really neglected the boat so you'll need to replace the rotted bulkheads, clean her inside out, gel coat, wax, replace sails, starboard toerail has a chunk missing, no outboard. Once cleaned and refitted she'll be beautiful. I've toyed with the idea of fixing her up but I have enough to do already with mine.


----------



## Sunphish (Nov 23, 2014)

No projects for me, too old, too lazy. I'm always on the lookout for something really nice that in spite of how nice it is, the owner can't seem to find a buyer. Lots of junk boats for sale in Florida, but even really nice boats are hard to sell.


----------

